# The Pudden and Cpt Mama float a river (many pics)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a total delight to read, and loved the photos!! Second to last one, of the Pudden rowing, was my favorite!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

That's amazing! Thank you for sharing


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I always love seeing posts from the Pudden and her Mama. You guys go on wonderful adventures and the Pudden is always such a good girl. The pictures are great. You should write a book about the Pudden and her adventures.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Incredible, just wonderful, and yes, Pudden rowing has to be the best!! THANK YOU!!! x


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't imagine being that brave.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

As always Claudia your post leaves me speechless.  Thanks again for sharing your life/adventures with Pudden.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Simply breathtaking...the scenery! Pudden & her Mama's adventures are so cool! Great pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story and pics Pudden--you definitely live a "golden" life!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the story and pictures. The Pud takes you on the best adventures. What a great experience for all three of you.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely awesome as always!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome is right! Gorgeous pictures and scenery!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Look out TV show Survivorman here comes *Survivorwoman. * Nice seeing what heaven looks like.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

What an awesome adventure! Did Pudden sleep inside the tent at night? What about da bear people? Don't they come nosing around at night?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all! Yes, the Pudden sleeps next to Mama in thetent, and Mama puts her down jacket over the Pudden so the Pudden will have warm feet-feetz at night.

Da Bear Peepel are mostly polite and none has ever bothered us at night.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderful stories and pictures. Thank you so much for taking your time to show us again how beautiful is this planet we all call home.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Superb shots of a Wonderful Adventure...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What incredible photos and a great adventure. I also laughed out loud at the Pudden rowing. That is one talented dog.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Amazing! I can't even imagine your life and Pudden has got to be the bravest and most lucky dog on the planet!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Pudden and Mama for sharing your story with pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your adventures-always enjoy reading about them and seeing the pictures. Alaska is so beautiful!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to get a reality check of what a true adventure is all about. What a fantastic trip!!! Loved looking at the pictures. Thank you.


----------

